# Stop GPU-Z from Starting Up After Install



## Mojobaggins (Feb 29, 2020)

Built a new system, new install of Windows10 and installed GPU-Z 2.29.  Now, I have not selected "Load GPU-Z on Windows startup" in GPU-Z Settings but no matter what, GPU-Z starts up every time I turn on my PC.  I can't find any startup entry, no shortcut in any startup folder, nothing in Task Scheduler and even did a registry check but nothing.  Without uninstalling it and just running it standalone, where is the setting that I can either delete or disable to stop GPU-Z from running at Windows Start up?


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 29, 2020)

Uninstall it and run standalone.
I unzip it to desktop.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2020)

Are you closing Gpu-z before you shut down the pc? Windows will try to restore previously running apps on restart


----------



## Mojobaggins (Feb 29, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Are you closing Gpu-z before you shut down the pc? Windows will try to restore previously running apps on restart



No, even when I shut it down before I exit Windows, I'll get the pop up about asking if I want to allow this app to make changes to my pc when I restart my pc.  I can uninstall it and run it standalone but just puzzled why it continues to try and restart no matter.  I've googled for any place/folder where the command/setting is that's making it start up with Windows.g  More curious than anything else and thought I'd check post here.



Schmuckley said:


> Uninstall it and run standalone.
> I unzip it to desktop.



Probably what I'll do and set up a task to run it elevated to bypass the permission pop up.  More curious than anything.


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 29, 2020)

I've never had that happen. Doubt it's programmed to auto-start.
W1zzard is who programmed it. He knows.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 29, 2020)

Did you try using Autoruns for Windows and see if it can locate that start up problem.
Quote from the MS site:


> This utility, which has the most comprehensive knowledge of auto-starting locations of any startup monitor, shows you what programs are configured to run during system bootup or login, and when you start various built-in Windows applications like Internet Explorer, Explorer and media players. These programs and drivers include ones in your startup folder, Run, RunOnce, and other Registry keys. _Autoruns_ reports Explorer shell extensions, toolbars, browser helper objects, Winlogon notifications, auto-start services, and much more. _Autoruns_ goes way beyond other autostart utilities.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 29, 2020)

Never had that issue but there is a checkbox within GPU-z to enable start-up. I know it's IT-101 but, have you checked to see the box isn't ticked?


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 29, 2020)

What? You can install Gpu-z? I always thought it was portable.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 29, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> What? You can install Gpu-z? I always thought it was portable.




It can be, either or both.
Portable and/or installed... whichever you choose.


----------



## Naki (Feb 29, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> What? You can install Gpu-z? I always thought it was portable.


You use GPU-Z for 2-3 years now, right!?


----------



## Mojobaggins (Mar 1, 2020)

95Viper said:


> Did you try using Autoruns for Windows and see if it can locate that start up problem.
> Quote from the MS site:



Yes, I have run Autoruns and there is nothing there.  But everytime I restart Windows this pops up and even if I select no to not launch the program, it will come up again when I restart windows.  I'm curious to know what is causing it to try and Execute GPU-Z.exe with -restarted?  Where is the task or shortcut with the -restart?  

Even weirder is if I select Yes and allow it to launch then restart Windows, GPU-Z will launch with no prompt do to it being opened when I restarted it but the UAC pop-up will occur again and if I select yes, another instance of GPU-Z opens.  I thought the -restart command would cause GPU-Z know that it's already open and not launch a second instance of it.

Surprised I'm the only person with this issue b/c it's a clean install.  And when I uninstalled it, I have run registry cleaners to remove all traces of GPU-Z.  But when I reinstall the issue reappears.  I can replicate the issue on demand.



the54thvoid said:


> Never had that issue but there is a checkbox within GPU-z to enable start-up. I know it's IT-101 but, have you checked to see the box isn't ticked?
> 
> View attachment 146254



Nope, not checked.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 1, 2020)

regedit -> search for text -> gpu-z.exe

anything there that looks like it could be an autorun-related entry? feel free to post screenshots or list the registry paths

gpu-z installs itself only in scheduled tasks (once you click "run at startup").


----------



## Valantar (Mar 1, 2020)

Check task manager for a startup entry and disable it? Simplest and most straightforward thing to do in Windows 10. Just look in the Startup tab of Task Manager.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 1, 2020)

95Viper said:


> Did you try using Autoruns for Windows and see if it can locate that start up problem.
> Quote from the MS site:


Heyy..I like that!

Seriously, where has this https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/downloads/autoruns
been all my life?
Been doing it the hard way.


----------

